# Let me be your rep.



## iSwag (Aug 27, 2011)

*Let me represent your brand in front of thousands of people.*

Hey fellow t-shirtforums users. 

I don't know if I am posting this in the right section or if I am allowed to post this at all…but since I am in college, I have a brilliant idea for all the new clothing brands.

but just wanted to let you know I am willing to be a college rep for any new clothing brand out there.

I play college basketball at a 10,000-15,000 student school + I'm in the bar/club scene (I'm 21) = I know a lot of people from sports teams, nearby colleges and greeks ---> you can get your brand out there to college students. (yea, we have disposable income to spend on your clothing)

I can wear your clothing and tell my friends about it and they will buy/wear it too.

so if you're interested, send me a PM.


----------



## MikeWhite (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Let me represent your brand in front of thousands of people.*

Collegiate sales can be difficult if you are not in with the buyers. It is a competitive industry. I think that just trying to sell to a few college students is very time consuming and will cost more than it will make. If you want to get into the industry then start to learn who the major buyers are for the collegiate stores in your area and then leverage that to get lines that you can sell and sell a ton of and not just a few here and there. 

We sell over 35,000 shirts in georgia alone. You may sell 30 at a bar.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

This is something like self medium for promotion. I think providing 5 or 10 tees as free to the college students is also a great way to let other familiar with your brand.


----------



## icreatedhiphop (Nov 27, 2012)

Is that the way you are promoting your t shirt idea?


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Let me represent your brand in front of thousands of people.*

Not to jump the thread here, but I'm far more interested in how you sell 35000 shirts (per year?) in Georgia alone. What is your business model? How do you achieve such high sales? How many years you been at it? 

Tell us how you do it! Please!

We sell over 35,000 shirts in georgia alone. You may sell 30 at a bar.[/QUOTE]


----------



## yanny (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Let me represent your brand in front of thousands of people.*

Hello Mike, Are you distributor or sales rep. for T-shirt? I'm from -toronto-canada.


----------



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Let me represent your brand in front of thousands of people.*



mmoguls said:


> Not to jump the thread here, but I'm far more interested in how you sell 35000 shirts (per year?) in Georgia alone. What is your business model? How do you achieve such high sales? How many years you been at it?
> 
> Tell us how you do it! Please!


they are a wholesaler based in atlanta ga.
they sell a bunch of collegiate licensed products for georgia, georgia tech and probably some other schools.
all you have to do is google mikewhitesales.com.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

How about you just sell for me and end making more than your professors!


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in
my website is http://urbanstitchapparel.com


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

My business is in New York 
I'm no longer in school


----------

